# pie



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

came home from having a terrible day at work only to be met by the girlfreind in sexy heels stockings and suspenders with brand new lacey underwear.she sat me down.gave me a beer and told me to relax while she does what she does best...i cant wait......i love sheperds pie......


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nope,, ye cannae beat a good women :-*


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

Shepherds pie is awesome.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

